
Deschooling Society - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deschooling_Society
======
jonjacky
This is pertinent (Illich is the author of Deschooling Society):

Software Against Humanity? An Illichian perspective on the industrial era of
software by Stephen Kell

[https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/srk21/research/talks/...](https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/srk21/research/talks/kell19software-
slides.pdf)

